

NSA Can Spy on Smart Phone Data, previously thought secure - 001sky
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/privacy-scandal-nsa-can-spy-on-smart-phone-data-a-920971.html

======
frank_boyd
2 hours have passed and this post got nothing but 7 upvotes?

Is this real life?

~~~
junto
It is the weekend. I guess that is why it is so quiet.

The full article comes out on Monday in Spiegel Int., so I'm expecting a lot
more detail.

------
frank_boyd
Time to get ready for Ubuntu Touch or FirefoxOS, I'd say.

------
randomername
no Windows Phone?

